# ã‚¹ãƒˆãƒ¬ã‚¤ãƒ†ãƒŠãƒ¼



## Tsuruneru (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm sure no one here knows about this band nor do you all care but just in case i will ask. Dose anyone here listen to there music?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 17, 2009)

I've never listened to The Squiggly Lines before, but I heard they're pretty good.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 17, 2009)

ç§ã®ãƒ©ã‚¯ãƒ€ã‚’æœ€å¾Œã®å¤œã‚ˆã‚Šå„ªã‚Œã¦ã„


----------



## Morroke (Nov 17, 2009)

Ya know.

You can post the English adaptation.

You're not in Japan.


----------



## Hir (Nov 17, 2009)

weeb


And no.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah.... English adaptation please.


----------



## Hir (Nov 17, 2009)

Google Translate says:

Straightener



...No I do not.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 17, 2009)

Lol, Japanophiles.

The most "Japanese" thing I listen to is video game music.
Unless that title is some composer for like... Metroid or Final Fantasy or Chrono Cross,
no, I do not.


----------



## Tsuruneru (Nov 17, 2009)

You don't have to call me names noctus i was just asking. Ricky you said something like (They are better than the last night of my camel). There not like hard core bands that a lot of people like, there more like rock and alternative.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 17, 2009)

if its exceptionally good I may listen otherwise don waste my time.


----------



## Tsuruneru (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow people are harsh here if thats the case than you kind of have waisted your time clicking on this topic  don't you think? anyway I'll put up some videos. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJkexM5pcP0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iPIphDUIps
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZzaKYGhVns&feature=related
I'm prepared for what your all going to say next, wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 17, 2009)

Sounds like a Japanese equivalent to emo shit.

And I have a quick question.
Why do you bother typing out the title in Japanese instead of a suitable English equivalent, if you won't even bother to type out your English text properly? 
Your location says "USA," so I'm guessing this language isn't something you're new to.


----------



## Tsuruneru (Nov 17, 2009)

There not emo. I put it in the original language because there more known that way than the *Straightener* way.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 17, 2009)

My question about laziness or ignorance towards the English language still stands.

And they sound like emo shit to me, regardless of what they're classed as,
so that's what I'm going to consider them.


----------



## Tsuruneru (Nov 17, 2009)

Dude's you don't have to be so mean.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 17, 2009)

Tsuruneru said:


> Ricky you said something like (They are better than the last night of my camel).



Google language tools, FTW


----------



## Tsuruneru (Nov 17, 2009)

Eh? Ok then i guess its ok even when people are being mean here.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 17, 2009)

Tsuruneru said:


> Dude's you don't have to be so mean.


----------



## Tsuruneru (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice cat


----------



## Hir (Nov 17, 2009)

*Versailles** is better.*


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 17, 2009)

No, it's pretty bad too.


----------



## Hir (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah but its better.

The vocals suck, it's the pre-album version. They sounds a lot more refined on the album.

This song is better than the previous one.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 17, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> I've never listened to The Squiggly Lines before, but I heard they're pretty good.



[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]_"Fuck compose, Fuck melody, Dedicated to no one, Thanks to no one, ART IS OVER"._[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]
										-Juntaro Yamanouchi


Straightener is groovy
Versailles is groovy
All is groovy
[/FONT]​


----------



## Tsuruneru (Nov 17, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> *Versailles** is better.*


Not interested but great to know that there are some japanese bands people like here.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 17, 2009)

Tsuruneru said:


> Nice pussy


Fix'd


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 17, 2009)

Tsuruneru said:


> Not interested but great to know that there are some japanese bands people like here.


But what's so special about them being Japanese?

An interest in a band should be that band's sound and quality,
not what country they come from.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 17, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> But what's so special about them being Japanese?
> 
> An interest in a band should be that band's sound and quality,
> not what country they come from.


Things that are not local make people look in awe for no good reason.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 17, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Things that are not local make people look in awe for no good reason.


I've never understood it.

It's one thing to be in awe at a culture, but not... something like this.

_"THIS NECKLACE IS FROM FRANCE!!!"
"So what? It looks like ass. And the pendant on it is made from petrified bull testicles."
"But... but... FRANCE!"_

Bleh. People confuse me.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 17, 2009)

Japan is like SEX

only us really cool people know that


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 17, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Japan is like Fallout 3 IRL.



Fixed.  Bless those soulless, irradiated people.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 17, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Fixed.  Bless those soulless, irradiated people.



HAWT


----------



## Tsuruneru (Nov 17, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> But what's so special about them being Japanese?
> 
> An interest in a band should be that band's sound and quality,
> not what country they come from.


 
I never said anything was special with them being Japanese but if i did put the title in English and never said they were Japanese but still pasted some of there songs people would still see them as just another Japanese band I'm new here so can't we just get on the right path? I mean its my first topic that i put up I'm just trying to find people who like there music, its really hard to find people in (English) that like there music they always talk about those other bands that put makeup on and fan girls would never shut up about how hot the singer is, as if there ignoring the music and musicians thinking they are not important. .


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 21, 2009)

Why not just say <English name> (a japanese band)


----------



## Liam (Nov 22, 2009)

Tsuruneru said:


> Eh? Ok then i guess its ok even when people are being mean here.


This is a cold and unforgiving place to new members.
Ð Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ñ Ð»ÑƒÑ‡ÑˆÐµ Ñ‡ÐµÐ¼ Ð¯Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¸
Pardon my grammar if I messed this up.


----------



## Jaxinc (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow you guys are terrible...

They sound pretty decent Tsuruneru, I actually have trouble finding new Japanese artists... I got most of what I have from Anime and such.
I listen to Yoko Kanno and Access myself, and just about anything else >_>


----------



## Skittle (Nov 22, 2009)

They sound similar to MUCC but like...a crappier MUCC.


----------



## Tsuruneru (Nov 23, 2009)

Jaxinc said:


> Wow you guys are terrible...
> 
> They sound pretty decent Tsuruneru, I actually have trouble finding new Japanese artists... I got most of what I have from Anime and such.
> I listen to Yoko Kanno and Access myself, and just about anything else >_>


 
Thank you very much. Most people find bands from anime's (Im not one of them).


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 23, 2009)

Which is bad. They're ruining anime!

I miss it when the opneings are either anthem-like or whimsical. Nowadays everyone's just j-rocking.


----------



## Tsuruneru (Nov 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Which is bad. They're ruining anime!
> 
> I miss it when the opneings are either anthem-like or whimsical. Nowadays everyone's just j-rocking.


 
Yes yes but when it comes to those bands people mostly only care about there anime songs witch gets annoying its like there other music docent exist. But Straightener never played for an anime and i hope they never will. I want them to become popular all over the world by there music not for some anime.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 23, 2009)

But J-rock is J-rock.


----------



## Tsuruneru (Nov 23, 2009)

And anime always gets in the way.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> But J-rock is J-rock.



AND MANGA

8D


----------



## Tsuruneru (Nov 23, 2009)

yes that as well...but no music just the sound of the pages turning.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 24, 2009)

ç§ã¯æ—¥æœ¬èªžã®éŸ³æ¥½ãŒå¤§å¥½ãï¼ãã†ã¨ã€ç”·ã®å­ã®é­…åŠ›ãŒå¯æ„›ã„ã§ã™ï¼ç§ã¯å¥³ã®å­ã®ä¸‹ç€ã‚’ç€ç”¨ã™ã‚‹ã€‚


----------



## Tsuruneru (Nov 24, 2009)

Great to know you love Japanese music but the rest just sounds a bit uncomputable.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> AND MANGA
> 
> 8D



GAYMEN


----------



## Vintage (Nov 24, 2009)

hmmmmmm


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 24, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> GAYMEN


 Big Lols


----------



## Hir (Nov 24, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> GAYMEN


How am I the only one that distinctly hears "Gaming"?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 24, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> GAYMEN



GIRUGAMESH


Fuck we messed up the order.


----------



## Plasma Reflection (Nov 24, 2009)

...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 25, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> How am I the only one that distinctly hears "Gaming"?



Well, she stressed A. 

lol Gaming being relevant in Japan.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well, she stressed A.


 Wut?



DarkNoctus said:


> How am I the only one that distinctly hears "Gaming"?


 Oh, Really, Didn't know that.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 25, 2009)

Vintage said:


> hmmmmmm



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Hir (Nov 25, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well, she stressed A.


If you're talking about the pronounciation of the word in the video, that was a dude.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 25, 2009)

*No, type in english!*

Maybe edit your first post so it's an ENGLISH title for those who don't know shit about the language.


----------



## goose (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: No, type in english!*



Glaice said:


> Maybe edit your first post so it's an ENGLISH title for those who don't know shit about the language.



It's probably copypasted, so:



> Maybe edit your first post so it's an ENGLISH title for fuck's sake.


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

me no speaky Engrish


----------

